# laptop not connecting to LAN or Wireless connection



## pnichols (Sep 12, 2007)

Hello,

My apartment just had Cablevision internet installed in our apartment and we purchased a Netgear WGR614 Wireless Router. We set up a secured wireless network and both of my roomates have had no problems connecting to the wireless network. However, my IBM laptop will not connect to the network. It shows up when I view available wireless networks, but when I push connect, it says it is accessing network for a few minutes and then times out without connecting. When I try to connect directly to the modem through an ethernet cable, my computer recognizes the connection but will not let me access the interenet. I have tried reconfiguring my connection but it fails and says that the ARP cache cannot be cleared. It must be something wrong with my computer's settings since other laptops can connect to both the LAN and wireless. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you're using WEP encryption, use only the HEX keys, not the passcode option. Since a wired connection doesn't work, let's try a stack repair.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## pnichols (Sep 12, 2007)

I think we selected WPA and not WEP for security when setting up the router. Can I change my computer to accept WPA or do we need to reconfigure the router to WEP security settings? How do I do this?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sure, just remove all the stored profiles on the computer and search for wireless networks again. It'll prompt you for the key again.


----------

